# invisible fence



## awdonovan (Feb 18, 2006)

*I currently have an invisiable fence brand system running in my yard for my golden retreiver and I am moving. I want to take the collar and unit with me to my new house. Do I need to buy the invisible fence brand wire to reconnect the unit at my new house?*


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Replacing with the same diameter wire should sufice.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Acually even using a different size will not matter. The wire that comes with it is 16 or 18 guage but I butt spliced some 14 guage on when i ran short works fine and that was 6 years ago. I larger size wire in my opion is better, less chance of breakage due to frost and ground movement.


----------

